# PersonalityCafe SOLD to Facebook!



## Happy

Hi everyone,

Big news! PersonalityCafe is undergoing acquisition by Facebook! 

I have spoken personally with a few of their executives and they see a huge potential in our site. They have offered an attractive sum that can pay off my student loans so I cannot in good conscious skip the opportunity.

*What does this mean for you? *

PerC will now directly be totally incorporated into the Facebook platform.
We will be transformed into a dating website.
No more thanks button.
Zynga will implement games to our site such as Farmville and Cityville.
and more!:happy:

I'll keep you guys updated. I'm very excited about this!

































April Fools!


----------



## geGamedev

Mean!! =P

moar letterzz


----------



## Aßbiscuits

What? It just got updated.

I hate facebook and facebook games .


----------



## Calvaire

This is awful news
............


----------



## WhySoSerious

April fools lol :tongue:


----------



## Steve MD

April foolz....


----------



## Ventricity

nice try, man


----------



## Invidia

Yeah I totally got upset over this. Then realized it is probably (hopefully) a prank.


----------



## darksoul

Why?!?

*I almost had a heart attack...*


----------



## Praesul

Gosh darnit!


----------



## jdmn

(Erased everything I just wrote after the april's fools conspiracy)

Everything looks so real now!! 

It's april's fools joke?? I really really hope sooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aßbiscuits

I knew someone would get me. Dang.


----------



## Calvaire

It best be an April fools joke....
and fuck,you can't mess with someone that's high.
it's just not nice.

and if it isn't an april fools joke
: (

and you'll have one unhappy forum.


----------



## nevermore

Obviously it is a joke but I did LOL over it (esp. that bit about it being transformed into a dating website...I half believed it till then:laughing


----------



## blit

There's not enough MAGIC.


----------



## Unicorntopia

Does this mean our posts on PerC will not be private anymore? Will they attach our here with the info there? 

If so, this is very horrible. I do not want my family extended or immediate knowing certain privaye things I post on here.

Edit: Oh thank GOD!!! This is a prank. I was about to freak out.


----------



## Fizz

I knew it was April Fool's, ain't foolin me.


----------



## Steve MD

Come on @Happy!! As it is I have seen enough of acquisition jokes today!!


----------



## SlowPoke68

I love this day.


----------



## Paragon

Wow, I just got trolled. :tongue:


----------



## timeless

This is the best day of the year


----------



## PlushWitch

Lol...phew....I keep forgetting what day it is... what a relieve...

I would consider leaving. :crazy:


----------



## renna

Good one lol


----------



## PseudoSenator

Took me ten seconds to realize...


April Fools


----------



## nevermore

As much as I'd hate it I'd have to congratulate Happy for garnering the attention of the mighty Facebook.:wink:


----------



## pageofadiary

Please say you are kidding. I beg of you!!!!!

I loathe Facebook. It's deactivated for a reason.


----------



## Ziggurat

Happy, you're a genius.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

I might have believed it had this been my first "prank" of the day.


----------



## Vodhgarm

If this was actually true, I would have gone on a killing spree ..


----------



## Promethea

Before I realized it was a prank, my only response was, oh, thats interesting. hm. Have to try harder than that to shock me. ; P


----------



## firedell

I was kind of looking forward to all the new members we could have had.


----------



## Hobbes

With all the blank space in the initial post, I hope folks realized there was white text included that gave away the gag.


----------



## Peacock

Almost got my panties in a twist.


----------



## Alexz

Hah.

Facebook's only potential interest would be an advertising crossover opportunity which this website can not provide. 

Personally, if this website was to be acquired by such a major social profiling site, I would never return here.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Lololol I was a bit pissed for a second before I put it all together XD


----------



## Happy




----------



## StandingTiger

Ha. A few people actually believed this.


----------



## RyRyMini

Yay! If there was one thing PerC was missing, it was definitely the presence of fake farm grids and animals.


----------



## Third Engine

I was with you right until you said something about Farmville. I thought to myself "How the hell would they incorporate personality into Farmville?" And then I realized. Kudos to you, Happy.


----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## LibertyPrime

^^ haha funny! The games part scared me lol. I hate farmville.






 would have been good for happy thou.


----------



## Ormazd

Ahhhh. I was got. 

Good job.


----------



## Siggy

I was looking forward to seeing it on ebay.


----------



## Crystall

So glad this was a prank. Damn FB and dating sites. :angry:


----------



## mOchO

At first I got really upset! The only social network I actually fit in and enjoy socializing into facebook? This is awful!

Then looked at the number of members and thought: _"Why in the hell would facebook be interested in a network with 20.000 members? It makes no sense!"_

Then I opened the thread and when I got to _games_ and _dating site_ I realized: _"OK! I've been fooled!"_

Good one @Happy


----------



## jack london

I would have been happy for Happy but I would start up my own Cafe by weeks end. Take that as a warning.


----------



## Psychosmurf

Ahhhhh!!! I fell for it!!! :crazy:

Nice. :tongue:


----------



## Alaiyo Sakuri

I was seriously about to get mad... XP


----------



## Black Rabbit

*puts pistol back in holster*


----------



## Ryan

You got me..


----------



## possiBri

WOW... you definitely got me. I was VERY sad =\


----------



## fantasista

You actually totally had me going until the part about turning it into a dating site. :tongue: My heart skipped a beat there.


----------



## Cobalt Blue

Read and think first before posting. I should maintain a professional image, right? Yeah.. right, right.. *looks elsewhere*


----------



## Nickel

You got me xD


----------



## Curlyfusion

Glad it is a joke, because I would hate to see PerC get bought out by Facebook!!! Games and a dating site. Ha Ha! Not to mention horrible Facebook security. That would have been the worst.


----------



## Zster

This is one time I am GLAD to be Pranked! I just found this site and think it rocks. It would be my luck to have it ruined within a month of discovering it.

Glad to know thst I can go thanking Crazy!


----------



## The Proof

I was gonna say "obviously april fools" but then I thought how depressing it would be if this happened... sigh


----------



## snail

OMG, you had me for a second there. Hahaha!


----------



## HarpFluffy

I knew this was an April fool's joke the moment I saw the title "PersonalityCafe Sold to Facebook!"

But seriously, I will never do Facebook, despite people repeatedly asking me to. PersonalityCafe is much better. The topics are meaningful and the people here are smart.


----------



## DragonflyBlue

*gasps* what?!.......NOOOOOO! *

*takes a deep breath* oh wait never mind its just an april fools joke whew! i am so relieved this isn't real. no one takes the "thank" button away! i dont think i would be here if this site became like facebook lol.

(disclaimer:the following is not my saying, i just found it on the net)

Facebook is like a refrigerator, you keep checking it every 5 minutes even though you know nothing is new.


----------



## Riy

When reading the thread = FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Saw someone say april fools = ._.


----------



## amon91

Breaking news, totally not a prank: I sold myself to Facebook.


----------



## lib

You got me.
I spent a lot of time on Thorntree in the past. When the soft-ware got upgraded from TT3 to TT4 the social element of that internet site disappeared. Tony Wheeler sold a majority share in Lonely Planet, and thus Thorntree, about the same time so I could see parallels to PerC. I stopped posting on Thorntree. I had also just noticed that a member on INTJ Forum had just retired so I though nameno1had had read about the sale before me and had retired.
I'd just paid rent for another month in Tbilisi some hours ago so I was well aware of what day it was... and yet...


----------



## Trainwreck

At first I was thinking, "This is some downright Orwellian, 1984 shit right here. Now all the companies are going to know _everything_ about me."


----------



## NekoNinja

Dont scare me like that Happy! PersonalityCafe would be ruined...


----------



## Frowzle

FFFFFUFUUUUUUUUUUUUU -- 
oh. today's april 1st, isnt it.


----------



## Lycrester

I call April Fool's !!!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Had me.Hehe.


----------



## General Lee

Please tell me this is an All Fools Day joke.


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa

Very funny.


----------



## StandardLawyer




----------



## floryshe

lol..

scared me for a minute!!


----------



## Cover3

aprils fools


----------



## The Unseen

Dear God, I hope this is just a bad April Fools joke...


----------



## Kastor

Bullshit XD


----------



## perennialurker

It makes no sense for Facebook to be acquiring other companies at this stage in its growth. It makes even less strategic sense for PerC to become a dating site. Nice try though.


----------



## How Do You KNOW

My level of frustration upon reading this is only matched by my level of relief upon seeing the date.


----------



## Ben

I almost panicked, but then I remembered what day it was.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Nice try, Happy. :tongue:


----------



## Confounded

April fools!


----------

